# Replacing The X Axis Gib On My Bridgeport



## rebush (Sep 13, 2015)

I need to replace the X axis gib on my Bridgeport. I just recieved the gib I ordered from Mataco. I went thru the 12 pages of posts in the forum relating to Bridgeports and clones and could find nothing on replacement. Not saying I might not have missed something, if I did please let me know.
My question is I have the gib and understand how to install it, is there any thing I need to be aware of as far as fitting the new gib to the ways? Thanks in advance for any light you can shed on this subject, or any material you can direct me to for information. Something tells me it's not as easy as putting the new gib in adjusting and your done.


----------



## Andre (Sep 13, 2015)

The gib needs to be scraped in and fitted. There are links on other forums relating to the subject, I'm in a rush so I can't post a link now

Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


----------



## rebush (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks Andre. Whenever time permits.


----------



## sidecar580 (Sep 18, 2015)

The gib has to be scraped to fit. If the ways are worn, it will be tight on the ends and loose in the middle.
JOHN


----------

